# 1C
,   1 8.1    ,  2.5 (2.5.16.2),            (  ""  ).       ? :Smilie:

----------


## vdi1950

,       ?

----------

-   .

----------


## rasswet

-

----------

> ,       ?


 :   -  ,   (      ),      .
     -51,    , ..          .        "",        .  ,      1     ,    ,     " ".     ,           .    2:        (      )  ,      .       :Embarrassment: 
    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## vdi1950

> -  ,   (      ),      .


         .




> -51,    , ..          .        "",        .


       (, 5 )     (),         ()     .   .




> ,      1     ,


     .       .      ,     .




> ,     " ".


   .      ,        .




> ,


       .     .




> 2:        (      )  ,      .


     -1,    .      ,        .

----------

> (, 5 )     (),         ()     .   .


 


> .     .


  !


> -1,    .     ,        .


    ,    ,                 .      -     :Wow:

----------


## vdi1950

1)     ,      ,       .         .


2)     ,    ,     "   ":          .

----------


## 1

/?

----------

> "   ":          .


 " " .  ,     ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> /?

----------


## 1

1    ?

----------


## vdi1950

> " " .  ,     ,    ?


     ,   ,     ,  ,    >   >     .

          .

          .

          .

----------

(    )        ""   " ",   (" ", " ", "") .   " "          ,      (   ).      .         " "    ( ).


> 


  :Smilie:

----------

,    ,   ,    ,      ,   ,   - ,    1   ?  ,      .     1  .       ?

----------


## vdi1950

> (    )       ""   " ",   (" ", " ", "") .


     .     " ".




> ...      . ...


      ,        .    .

 ,          .    "   ",      "  ".      .





> ,   ,   - ,    1   ?  ,      .


     ,       .       - , ,        .

----------


## vdi1950

.     . ,     .

----------


## 1

> .    .


 :yes:

----------


## vdi1950

> 


    .      ,   .        " ",     .   ,  ,     .

----------

> :
>   vdi1950  
> 
>       .    .


,     ,        .    ,         (  ,    50 )   -  - .    ,   .      ,              ?
         ,     ,      :Smilie:

----------

,  !       ,      ,     :Smilie:    . 
  ,  ,   .         (  )       ..             ?  ,            ,     ,        20 ,      % .        ,         .  ,      ,   ?

----------

/    ,  .

----------

"" - ,    -    ,   (  )  ,

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

